# Kochausbilder ?



## Mandý1 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt schon den ganzen Tag auf der suche nach dem doofen Ausbilder für Kochen skill 225, finde den aber nicht. Der GM meinte zu mir er könnte mir dies nicht sagen weil das Spielinterne infos sind, andere leute meinten der steht in Tanaris aber ich finde da einfach nichts.
Wie muss ich vorgehen, ich meine wer gibt mir ne quest und wo?
Bitte um dringende Hilfe


Mfg
Mandý


----------



## Manani (26. März 2007)

Ich hoffe mal für Dich, dass Du mindestens 35 bist, sonst wirds nix mit dem Skill >225. Wenn ja, dann begib Dich nach Tanaris ins Gasthaus von Gadgetzan. Dort wirst Du auf Dirge Schnetzelhack treffen, der Dir die Quest Muschelette Surprise http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6610 anbietet. Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss darfst Du Deinen Kochskill dann auf 300 erhöhen.


----------



## Elfili (30. März 2007)

Mandý schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt schon den ganzen Tag auf der suche nach dem doofen Ausbilder für Kochen skill 225, finde den aber nicht. Der GM meinte zu mir er könnte mir dies nicht sagen weil das Spielinterne infos sind, andere leute meinten der steht in Tanaris aber ich finde da einfach nichts.
> Wie muss ich vorgehen, ich meine wer gibt mir ne quest und wo?
> ...



du musst den Skill aber bereits auf 225 haben, sonst gibt's den Quest nicht


----------



## AmyD (11. April 2007)

Ich hab da auch ne Frage, also den Quest hab ich gemacht, aber zu welchen Kochlehrer muß man dann, weil von Dirge lernt man ja nix. Oder kann man jetzt nur noch über Rezepte lernen?


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. April 2007)

AmyD schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch ne Frage, also den Quest hab ich gemacht, aber zu welchen Kochlehrer muß man dann, weil von Dirge lernt man ja nix. Oder kann man jetzt nur noch über Rezepte lernen?



Ich weiß es leider auch nicht 100%, bin grad mit Lv50 auf Skill 274, wobei ich mich nicht sonderlich bemüht hab.

Ich glaub von Lehrern kannst du nichts mehr lernen, sprich es gibt nur mehr Rezepte die du kaufen mußt ->
Verkäufer oder AH.

Schau auch mal hier:
http://www.thottbot.com/?t=Cooking , da sind alle Rezepte angeführt und wenn du draufklickst, siehst du wer die hat.

Ich skill derzeit mit "Zartem Wolfssteak", das droppt relativ gut im Hinterland oder Feralas.

Viele Rezepte sind halt mit Fischen, blöd wenn man Angeln nciht geskillt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

